
Show HN: Tunnel Vision – See your next Trello tasks everytime you open a new tab - keesj
https://tunnelvision.xyz
======
keesj
(reposting this, because my previous submission didn't have a URL – whoops!)

Hi HN, this is my first browser extension. Curious to hear what you guys/gals
think.

I personally love Trello, but I've got so many boards these days it's hard to
keep track of it all and I'm often left wondering what I should be working on
next.

I've found having a clear sense of what to work on next is very crucial though
if I want to stay focused and get things done.

That's why I decided to create this extension that replaces your 'new tab'
page with an overview of all your boards/project and the next task for each of
them.

Support for Safari coming soon.

From a technical standpoint I think it's interesting to note that the
extension connects directly to Trello using their official API and
Client.js[1] – This way your data stays secure and I don't have to manage any
servers :)

[1]
[https://developers.trello.com/clientjs](https://developers.trello.com/clientjs)

